# PC nach und nach zusammenstellen



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe vor mir einen neuen PC zusammenzubauen/kaufen , da ich nicht warten möchte bis ich irgendwann das ganze Geld zusammenhabe, möchte ich mir meinen neuen PC nach und nach zusammen kaufen. Ich dachte daran mir für ca. 150€ pro Monat teile zu bestellen. Außerdem wäre das dann mein erster eigener PC zusammenbau. Die Frage , bekommt man das mit einer Youtube anleitung hin? 

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? 600-700€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...) Ich bräuchte noch ein Betriebssystem 

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
 Nope

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? Eigenbau ( zum ersten mal)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? Full HD

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...) Zuerst keine mit großes grafischen Anspruch, lege eher wert auf einen sehr schnellen Prozessor , Grafikkarte würde ich vllt eher abgesehen von den 600€ Budget nach kaufen

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? Gegenfrage , ist das denn leicht und wie viel bringt das ?

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? Das wichtigste ist ein guter Prozessor , das ich gern ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk hätte und eine 2Tb Festplatte

Danke schon mal


----------



## sikeij (13. Februar 2014)

würde warten bis 600 € zusammen sind. Nach deiner Rechnung 4 Monate. Aktuell ohne Graka:

INTEL Xeon E3-1230 v3 (BX80646E31230V3) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de
MSI Z87-G43 (7816-001R) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de (ja, trotz Xeon. Bei dem Preis...)
8GB CRUCIAL Ballistix Sport DDR3 PC3-12800 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de
BE-QUIET! STRAIGHT POWER E9 450W 80+ Gold (BN191) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de
FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de (leise und qualitativ gut)
Crucial M500 SSD - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de

ich komme auf ca. 550 € mit der 120 gb ssd und ca. 600 € mit der 240 gb. Super Config, bräuchtest aber ne Graka dazu, weil der Xeon kein igp mitbringt. Geht auch ohne Graka, dann:
INTEL Core i5-4570 Box (BX80646I54570) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de (-40 € zum Xeon) oder
INTEL Core i7-4770 (BX80646I74770) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de (+45 € zum Xeon)

Zu Beginn die igp verwenden bis Kohle für Graka zusammen.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (13. Februar 2014)

Einen PC nach und nach zusammen zu stellen ist sinnlos.

Bist du alle Teile hast sind die anderen schon veraltet 

Du sparst bist du genug Geld hast und kaufst dann die besten Teile die du für das Geld bekommst


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Also in 4 Monaten sind Sachen wie Festplatten, Arbeitspeicher und Prozessoren veraltet ? Klingt merkwürdig o_O

@sikeij Welcher der 3 Prozessoren ist denn der schnellste ?


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Naja er drückt es krass aus. Würde auch warten bis das Geld da ist. Bzw. Genügend um das System zu betreiben. SSD CPU Kühler kann man nachträglich holen.
Grafikkarte jetzt oder später ist relativ. Es kommen aber bald neue, da würde es sich evtl. lohnen.


----------



## Useful (13. Februar 2014)

Rainx94 schrieb:


> Also in 4 Monaten sind Sachen wie Festplatten, Arbeitspeicher und Prozessoren veraltet ? Klingt merkwürdig o_O
> 
> @sikeij Welcher der 3 Prozessoren ist denn der schnellste ?



Spar doch einfach solange bis du dir den Unterbau leisten kannst und spiel solange auf der integrierten iGPU bis Geld für eine Grafikarte da ist (kommt drauf an über welchen Zeitraum),
Der i7 4770/Xeon E3 1230v3 sind gleich schnell, der i5 4570 ist minimal langsamer


----------



## Zyclops (13. Februar 2014)

Die sind alle schnell, haben aber unterschiedliche Anwendungsgebiete.
AMD- und Intel-CPUs für Spieler im Test: Bestenliste und Kauf-Tipps auch für APUs im Januar 2014
Hier mal generell zur Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Was würde denn zum Unterbau gehören ?


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Zum reinem Spielen reicht der 4570 vollkommen aus.
Bei Videobearbeitung etc. ist det Xenon i7 besser durch SMT.

Durch übertakten kann man CPU Generationen ausgleichen. Der Unterbau wird dann aber gute 50€ teurer.


----------



## -sori- (13. Februar 2014)

Übrigens hat der 1230v3 keine IGP, die hat erst der 1245v3.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (13. Februar 2014)

Am besten nen I5 4570 und ein H87 Board.

Man kann mit der IGP des I5 zocken bis Geld für die Grafikkarte da ist.

Wenn du dann das Geld hast, holst du dir eine dann aktuelle Karte 

Und ja in 4 Monaten kann SSD etc. zwar nicht veraltet sein, aber  es kann zb. größere SSDs für weniger Geld geben


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Unterbau:

CPU IGP
Motherboard
RAM
HDD
Netzteil

Grafikkarte kannste evtl deine alte Übergangsweise nutzen.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Erstmal danke für die viele Antworten hier, aber könnten wir kurz festhalten was ich zu beginn alles bräuchte um den Rechner zum laufen zu bringen, und wie teuer das wäre. Danke schon mal


----------



## Useful (13. Februar 2014)

Ich würds so machen, also nach gut 3 Monaten den Unterbau kaufen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)
468,94€ bei Mindfactory, das DVD Laufwerk habe ich erstmal weg gelassen da man Windows meines Wissens nach auch per USB Stick installieren kann, 
bis du eine Grafikkarte hast, kannst du solange auf der integrierten iGPU spielen


----------



## sikeij (13. Februar 2014)

deshalb auch der I7 4770 ohne K (ist vergleichbar mit dem Xeon E3 1245v3) und preislich ist kein großer Unterschied mehr.

Der Prozessor wird wahrscheinlich dann auch noch aktuell sein, weil es noch nicht sicher ist ob Broadwell (Nachfolger Haswell) auch für Desktopsysteme erscheint. Allerdings nervt es schon den Prozzi zu haben und noch nichts damit anfangen zu können. 4 Monate sind jetzt auch nicht mehr so lange.... durchhalten!!! Dann kannst meine Konfig nehmen bzw. hier nochmal überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Unterbau i5

CPU 160€
Mobo 80€
Netzteil 90€
RAM 60€ 
HDD 70€

460€

Iiiiiiiiiii

Xenon 1245v3

CPU 240
Mobo 80
PSU 90
RAM 60
HDD 70

540€

Und Windows auf eBay Win 7 30 40€ nochmal.
.,........Edit

Usefulls Confi ist Top. Aber Nen besseres Gehäuse sollte drin sein. So 50€ sollten da angelegt werden.

Windows kann man über USB Stick machen, tat ich selbst.


----------



## Venom89 (13. Februar 2014)

Gehäuse
 Netzteil 
Mainboard 
RAM 
CPU 
Festplatte/SSD  
Das wird nichts mit nach und nach kaufen 

Solange läuft er dann halt nicht


----------



## Useful (13. Februar 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> .,........Edit
> 
> Usefulls Confi ist Top. Aber Nen besseres Gehäuse sollte drin sein. So 50€ sollten da angelegt werden.
> 
> Windows kann man über USB Stick machen, tat ich selbst.



Danke^^
Das gehäuse hatte ich erstmal reingenommen weils günstig ist, würde auch lieber raten etwas mehr dann zu sparen und ein Fractal Disign R4 Black Pearl oder sowas wie ein Bitfenix Shinobi oder Shadow zu nehmen,
ansonsten halt vorher alles "an der frischen Luft" betreiben


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Und rum liegen lassen würde ich wegen 14 Tage Rückgabe recht vermeiden, sollte etwas doch mal sein.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Ok danke nochmal, alsooo die xenon 1245v3 hat auch einen integrierten Grafikspeicher ? Und sagen wir ich warte jetzt die paar Monate und wir sagen mal ich gebe dann ca 600€ für alles aus , ohne grafikkarte erstmal. Wie lange hält so ein Rechner und was wäre denn theoretisch mit so einem Teil möglich ?


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Ja der ist mit Igpu. 
Xenon ist halt wie der i7 was feines aber zum zocken nicht nötig.

Der Unterbau reicht locker 2-3 Jahre um alles zu befeueren. Danach musste halt Abstriche hinnehmen.

Niveau der internen Grafik kann ich nichts sagen. Soll aber auf niedriger Qualität einige Spiele gestemmt bekommen.


----------



## Useful (13. Februar 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ja der ist mit Igpu.
> Xenon ist halt wie der i7 was feines aber zum zocken nicht nötig.
> 
> Der Unterbau reicht locker 2-3 Jahre um alles zu befeueren. Danach musste halt Abstriche hinnehmen.
> ...



Ich denke, wenn man den Xeon nimmt dürfte der Unterbau locker 4,5 Jahre halten,
selbst in i7 920 von Ende 2008 schafft noch so gut wie jedes Spiel


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

War der Xenon jetzt teurer als der i7 ? Und inwiefern fein ? Was für Sachen bringt es denn? Weil Bildbearbeitung zB mache ich bereits und Videobearbeitung könnte noch dazu kommen, ist es in solchen Bereichen besser ? Tut mir leid für die doofen Fragen bin leider etwas ahnungslos ._.


----------



## Useful (13. Februar 2014)

Rainx94 schrieb:


> War der Xenon jetzt teurer als der i7 ? Und inwiefern fein ? Was für Sachen bringt es denn? Weil Bildbearbeitung zB mache ich bereits und Videobearbeitung könnte noch dazu kommen, ist es in solchen Bereichen besser ? Tut mir leid für die doofen Fragen bin leider etwas ahnungslos ._.


 
Bei Anwendungen ist der Xeon schneller weil er SMT bietet, Der 1245v3 ist quasi ein i7 4770 nur günstiger


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2014)

Der i7 ist teurer als der Xeon 1230 oder 1245.

Der Xeon bietet eben SMT was so um 20% mehr Leistung bringen kann wenn es ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Und wie nutzt man das aus ? Und zu einer meiner aller ersten Fragen wie schwer ist es eigentlich den PC dann zusammenzubauen, und gestaltet es sich schwer Teile nachzurüsten ?


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2014)

DAs liegt am Programm.
Du selbst kannst das nicht beeinflussen.
Wenn du eine Software nutzt die von vielen threads profitieren kannst du davon ausgehen dass du dadurch die 20% mehr Leistung abrufen kannst.
Bei anderen Programmen -- wie Games -- ist es eher selten dass alle Threads voll genutzt werden. 

Einen PC selbst zusammenbauen ist nicht so schwer.
ES gibt eine Menge Videos auf Youtube wo gezeigt wird wie das geht.
Und solange du dir Zeit lässt und in Ruhe überlegst wie du vorgehen willst kann eigentlich nichts daneben gehen.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

PC Zusammenbau ist wie Lego. Einfach Erden und Zeit ham. Der Rest geht von selbst. Aufrüsten genauso.

Also wie sehr du den Vorteil merkst keine Ahnung. Soll aber deutlich sein.

Also ich hab bei 5 Programmen und Spielen nebenbei keine Probleme gehabt.

Und solange er nicht sm Limit ist passt es.

Nur rein zum spielen ist der i5 besser aus Preissicht.

Ich holte mein Xenon nur wegen Programmen mit welchen ich basteln tue und den Punkt weil och nicht übertakten wollte gab ich für das 2. Herz lieber mehr aus.


----------



## sasci (13. Februar 2014)

spar dir das Geld 4 Monate, dann kannst du alles auf einmal zusammen bauen.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Woran erkennt man eigentlich den grösten Unterschied wenn man einen guten Prozessor hat? In meiner Momentanen Krücke ist irgendein Dualcore mit glaube 2,4Ghz eingebaut. Ist einfach der PC an sich fixer ?


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Klar vor allem an der Geschwindigkeit bei Anwendungen und deren Stabilität.

Im Vergleich zu dem Dual Côte sind es Welten.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Oh man, ich kann es kaum abwarten mir den neuen Rechner zusammenzubauen °_° ich war Jahre lang mit meinem PC zu Frieden kann mir bisher gar nicht vorstellen wie es dann aussieht mal einen schnelleren Rechner zu haben und vorallem wie sich das anfühlt


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Wirst mit den Setup deine Freunde ham.
Mein Sys ist nach 2 Monaten in 20sek bereit, keine Verzögerungen da ich fleißig ausmiste dieses mal.


----------



## sikeij (13. Februar 2014)

Dann freu dich drauf!!! Ist dann wie Weihnachten . Falls du dir unsicher bist wegen dem Zusammenbau (hab mit 2 "linken" Händen alles gut hinbekommen) gibt es auf You tube gute Anleitungen (Motawa hat mir sehr geholfen). Für ein paar Euro kannst du dir aber auch alles zusammenbauen lassen. Meine bei Mf sind es 20 €. Nachteil: Du müsstest halt auch alle Teile dort kaufen und kannst dir nicht mit Preissuchmaschinen den günstigsten Anbieter wählen.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich bin da recht zuversichtlich was den zusammenbau angeht , auch wenn ich da einen riesen Respekt vor habe :o Und danke für den YT Tipp. Jetzt nur noch das warten .______.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

MF sind 100. HWV sind 20.

Generell über Geizhals ist es günstiger da andere Preisliste.

Baue Ihn selbst oder schau mal in der Badtelliste nach wo wer wohnt.

Ich steh für Apolda Jena Weimar und paar Dörfer drin. Als Beispiel zum Zusammenbau.
Ist aber einfach wie Lego.


----------



## Rainx94 (13. Februar 2014)

Gut mein Lego habe ich immer gemeistert ;D also werde ich das bestimmt packen.  
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Keine Ursache. Mir persönlich macht das Freude.

Wie gesagt Erde dich und sei vorsichtig. Im Gehäuseanleitung steht die Schraube Befestigung.

In der Motherboardanleitung die Verkabelung.

Wenn das Lego klappt klappt auch der PC.


----------



## sasci (14. Februar 2014)

Rainx94 schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man eigentlich den grösten Unterschied wenn man einen guten Prozessor hat? In meiner Momentanen Krücke ist irgendein Dualcore mit glaube 2,4Ghz eingebaut. Ist einfach der PC an sich fixer ?


 
schau dir das hier an: AMD- und Intel-CPUs für Spieler im Test: Bestenliste und Kauf-Tipps auch für APUs im Januar 2014

Mit Xeon 1230 v3 bist du gut aufgehoben


----------



## sasci (14. Februar 2014)

lass es nicht von jemand anderem zusammen bauen. bau es selbst zusammen. du wirst auch ohnehin viel Freude haben beim auspacken, das kannst du mir glauben


----------



## Gripschi (14. Februar 2014)

Hol dir im Zweifel einfach Hilfe dazu. Sonst allein


----------



## Rainx94 (15. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe nochmal bisschen nachgeschaut und gelesen. Ich würde mir den PC dann bisher so bestellen

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Xeon E3-1245 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31245V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich wollte fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit der Intel Hd Graphic p4600 hat ? Wie gut/schlecht ist diese.
Und was genau müsste ich später nachkaufen ? Eine Grafikkarte (welche ? ) und was noch ?
Danke schonmal


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Februar 2014)

Von der P4600 darfst du keine Wunder erwarten, einfache bzw ältere Spiele packt sie aber


----------



## Rainx94 (15. Februar 2014)

Würde das hier laufen ? Football Manager 2014 Systemanforderungen and Football Manager 2014 systemvoraussetzungen for PC Games


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Februar 2014)

Laufen würde es, aber nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen in Full HD


----------



## Rainx94 (16. Februar 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

So das wäre jetzt der Warenkorb  Nur der Preis ist schon ganz schön deftig dafür das keine Grafikkarte dabei ist ._. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwas woran man bei meiner momentanen Zusammenstellung sparen könnte. Oder sollte ich mir den so wie er ist gönnen und dann Spaß damit haben ? ( *hoff das man mit dem Spaß haben kann* ) ;D


----------



## MaXxTec (16. Februar 2014)

Du musst den Warenkorb erst veröffentlichen


----------



## Rainx94 (16. Februar 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c3c975308d47c75278fbddac43feec7d563c9fe4fd

Sorry wusste ich nicht  Hoffe es geht jetzt


----------



## MaXxTec (16. Februar 2014)

Sieht doch super aus  Ich denke das kannst du so nehmen


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, das kannst Du so eintüten


----------



## Rainx94 (16. Februar 2014)

Brauch ich eigentlich noch einen CPU Kühler?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2014)

Nicht unbedingt, der boxed Kühler reicht aus. Wenn es leiser / kühler zugehen soll: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler


----------



## sikeij (16. Februar 2014)

Je nachdem wieviel Speicher du brauchst, könntest drüber nachdenken die HDD weg zu lassen und dafür die m500 mit 240 gb. Gerade mit dem Billiggehäuse (sorry... aber daran würde ich jetzt nicht sparen) könntest die Lautstärke so minimieren.


----------



## Rainx94 (16. Februar 2014)

gibt es denn brauchbare Gehäuse um die 50€ rum ?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2014)

Du kannst Dir mal das BitFenix Shinobi anschauen + Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.


----------



## Rainx94 (16. Februar 2014)

Welches Windows würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ? Und wo soll ich es mir holen ? Ist es sicher es bei Ebay zu kaufen ?


----------



## sikeij (16. Februar 2014)

Hier wird meist Win 7 64 bit empfohlen. Version je nach Geschmack. Meist ist Home Premium ausreichend. Persönlich habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Win 8 gemacht. Anbei mal beide Links:

win 7 64 bit | eBay

Wenn du Win 7 als DVD hast, musst eigentlich nur den Key kaufen. Da du mind. 30 Tage testen kannst, ist es auch möglich vorher zu installieren und dann mit Key zu aktivieren.

win 8 64bit | eBay

Mittlerweile ist Win 8.1 aktuell. Du kannst es entweder direkt installieren (Vorsicht, zur Installation brauchst einen Generic Key. Mit dem gekauften kannst es dann aktivieren.), oder erst Win 8 und dann das Update runterladen. Ist halt bissel umständlicher.

Anleitungen findest du genügend im Netz und als Video auf yt.


----------



## Rainx94 (16. Februar 2014)

Gut danke  So jetzt noch 2-3 Monate sparen und mir dann das schöne Teil kaufen naja und irgendwann noch eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten 
Und habe eben mal geschaut was für eine Grafikkarte ich momentan habe. Ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 5450, ist die denn besser als die integrierte vom Intel Xeon 1245 ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Februar 2014)

Frag bevor du kaufst lieber nochmal nach, es kann sich in den paar Monaten leicht noch was ändern.


----------



## Rainx94 (16. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie werd ich immer unsicherer wegen dem PC, weil irgendwie ist das ein Haufen Geld den man irgendwie auch anders gebrauchen könnte .. jedoch brauch ich einen neuen PC das ist klar. Ich möchte außerdem ungern zu lang warten, daher bin ich ins zweifeln gekommen... z.B. der Intel Xeon .. ist bestimmt nen super Prozessor aber brauche ich so einen eigentlich ? Ich werde wenn es um Spiele geht eig immer meine PS4 bevorzugen. Und dann die SSD Festplatte.. braucht man die wirklich ? Ich denke mal das ist nur ein Luxus den man sich irgendwann mal leisten kann wenn man möchte, denn ich wäre eigentlich zu Frieden wenn mein PC nach einer Minute anstatt 5 Minuten bereit zur Nutzung wäre. Und am wichtigsten ist eigentlich das der PC es schafft Photoshop+Chrome+Skype + evtl. ein Spiel schafft ohne zu hängen. Und das wichtigste Spiel und wahrscheinlich auch anspruchsvollste was ich spielen werde ist Football Manager 2014 Systemanforderungen and Football Manager 2014 systemvoraussetzungen for PC Games 
Und ich weiss nicht was reicht damit das Spiel deutlich schneller läuft als jetzt mit meinem 2,8ghz dual core von AMD. Daher die Frage könnte vielleicht jemand nochmal schauen mir für ca 400-450€ einen netten Unterbau zusammenzustellen, welchen man innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Jahre gut aufrüsten könnte. Danke schonmal.


----------



## sikeij (16. Februar 2014)

mal aus einem anderen Thread:Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial  Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24  (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals  Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon MA-A1000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
<400 €
Graka Beispiel aus der Bucht
Palit NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (1024 MB) (NE5X55T0HD09-1061F) Grafikkarte 4710636266324 | eBay
430 €
wenn die cpu
Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ca. 380 €
​Gehäuse ist halt sehr billig. Das ist nicht viel teurer:

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Bitfenix-Shinobi-BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP-p20778480

Für Manager14 kannst deine Graka wahrscheinlich behalten, für den Rest hast mehr Power. Zur SSD: Sprung ist enorm und die ist wirklich günstig.

http://ssd.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Crucial-M500-Ssd-p21696057

wenn dir 120 gb reichen kannst die hdd weglassen oder deine alte verwenden. Geht auch extern mit einem Gehäuse für 10-20 €.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, ich dachte mir das dann vielleicht so ? 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220dd27f72fcd3cad7670432565a4978a54c200aa65d8


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Schaut gut aus. Im Detail kannst immer feilen. Geht auch ohne hdd. Nimm doch deine jetzige mit ins neue Sys. DVD brauchst auch nicht unbedingt. Das BS kannst auch vom Stick installieren. Dafür lieber die CPU

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i5-4570-4x-3-20GHz-So-1150-BOX_854453.html

Für 11 € mehr bis zu 300 mhz mehr Turbotakt. Das lohnt schon.

Falls du später eine andere Graka willst, schau mal in der Bucht. Eine 460 gt oder 550 ti bekommst um 30 €. Falls du lieber AMD magst findest auch entsprechende Angebote und die sind schneller als deine.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Also so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e09732e7edf3d21203a77a931c257a7b6244d29f1a

Und sind das jetzt eig große Einbüße im vergleich zu dem System für 600€ welches wir ein paar Seiten zuvor gebaut hatten ?


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Ich seh keinen Unterschied im Warenkorb. Steht du musst aktualisieren.

Ein paar Kompromisse sind schon dabei, aber das ist ein feines System und der Rechner sieht mit dem Shinobi auch echt gut aus. Damit machst wirklich nichts falsch.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge ATX Boards, sind größer und die Karten haben mehr Platz, werden nichts so warm und damit nicht so laut.

ASRock B85 Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Preislich machts 5 € aus. Für einen ersten Selbstbau-PC ist es leichter, nicht so eine frickelige Fummelei.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Okey habe jetzt das AsRock B85 reingetan 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e61a0bd788cc8cfc855b03e4c5267f23f143132877


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Und könnte mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie es möglich ist das Windows 7 Professional auf Ebay nur 38€ kosten kann ? Weil ich dachte das würde um einiges mehr kosten :/


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Das sind OEM Versionen die mal bei einem Rechner dabei waren.
Der Rechner ist inzwischen nicht mehr existent oder hat ein anderes OS bekommen. Daher ist dieser Key nun wieder frei verfügbar und kann so verkauft werden.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Und bekommt man dann auch die DVD dazu ?


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Das weiß ich gar nicht.
Kann sein. Müsste eigentlich. Wenn nicht ist das aber auch nicht wild.
Der Key reicht eigentlich.
Windows 7 kannst du dir ganz legal herunter laden.
Mit dem gekauften Key aktivierst du die Version dann.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

oki danke  Und was müsste ich eigentlich alles nachrüsten damit ich etwas anspruchsvollere Spiele spielen kann ?


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Eine Grafikkarte reicht schon.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2014)

Aber 2 sind besser


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Hast du nicht bisher eine AMD 54XX am laufen? Wer jahrelang damit klar kommt braucht nichts überragendes. Die neue 750 ti soll fast an eine 660 gtx rankommen und das bei 60 w TDP. Damit kannst dein Manager in allerhöchster Auflösung zocken. Kostet sicher neu kaum mehr als 100 €. Aber schau mal in der Bucht wie ich es dir schonmal geraten habe. Für deine beschriebenen Ansprüche reicht eine gebrauchte um 30 €.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Wie heisst denn diese 750 ti komplett ? Ich finde die nicht :c


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Februar 2014)

Die kommt erst  es wird nur ein Refresh von Kepler


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Nein. Die 750 Ti wird die erste Maxwell Karte werden. Aber noch in 28nm.


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Letzte Woche habe ich hier auf der HP gelesen, dass sie am 18. erscheinen soll. Das wäre morgen...


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Das ding ist trotzdem völlig überteuert.


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Mal schauen. Preise hab ich noch keine gesehen. Soll an eine 660 rankommen, gute davon kosten um 130-140 €? Sollte dann wohl günstiger sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Die Ti wird wohl um 190€ kosten und damit teurer als eine R9 270X sein die aber schneller ist.


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Das wäre dann wirklich sinnlos. Allerdings bringt so ziemlich jede Graka um 100 € einen Sprung zur 54xx!!!


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Klar aber wenn es nach Preis Leistung geht ist die R9 270X nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt. Der TE kann aber nicht prassen (siehe bisheriger Thread). Ne 460 gtx um 30 € oder ne 550 ti aus der Bucht würden für Managerspiele locker auf max. Einstellungen reichen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Oder eine AMD 7770.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Wie wäre die hier ? Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1024MB GDDR5 0818313010964 | eBay


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Prinzipiell ok. Ich würde aber schauen, ob du eine Karte findest die etwas länger ist und wenn möglich 2 Lüfter hat. Die kannst dann mit Afterburner runterregeln. Dann bleibt die Karte schön leise. Wär doch schade wenn du bei dem geilen Sys eine unnötige Lärmquelle einbaust. Ausgenommen Shooter (BF4 etc.) kommst mit der Karte auch bei aktuellen Spielen auf mittleren Einstellungen in 1080p noch meist auf 60 fps (Fifa, NBA, Diablo 3, Dirt 3 usw.).

Wenn du die Kohle irgendwie aufbringen kannst, nimm die 240 gb ssd. Dann hast in nächster Zeit auch keine Platzprobleme (natürlich nur, wenn du nicht xxx usw. runterlädst...)

@Threshold
Die 7770 geht natürlich genauso. Ne 7790 wäre auch denkbar. Will hier nicht Werbung für NVidia machen.


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte doch auch meine alte 1 TB Festplatte nehmen oder ? Nur wie bekomme ich da dann Windows 7 runter ? Und könntest du mir vielleicht helfen eine Graka zu finden ich weiss nicht worauf ich achten muss >_<


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Klar, als 2. Platte ist das eine sehr gute Sache. Teile die Platte in 2 Partitionen, z. B. so
Festplatten-Partition unter Windows 7: So geht’s - CHIP

Einfach googeln (Win 7 Festplatte aufteilen), es gibt einige Anleitungen. Dann schaufelst wichtige Daten auf die 2. Partition (Fotos, Videos, Musik usw auf die ohne BS). Danach einfach die Platte formatieren.

Graka sowas in der Form
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 1GB GDDR5 | eBay
Anfang der Woche sind meist weniger Angebote drin, weil die meisten so einstellen, dass am Woe wenn viele Zeit haben die Auktionen enden. 
Natürlich ist auch eine AMD möglich
msi R6850 CYCLONE 1GD5 PE/OC | eBay


----------



## Rainx94 (17. Februar 2014)

Ok danke  

Edit: Wie hoch sollte ich eig maximal bei den Grakas bieten ?


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Nachtrag:

Du formatierst natürlich nur die Partition auf der das BS installiert ist. Die andere Partition ja gerade nicht um deine Daten zu behalten!!!!!


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2014)

Du hast ja keinen Druck, weil du erst in 2-3 Monaten kaufen willst. Mehr als 30 € (meist noch +Versand) würd ich für ne 460 nicht zahlen. Kannst sicher ein Schnäppchen machen.
Bei AMD musst dich selbst schlau machen. Da kenn ich mich bzgl. der Gebrauchtpreise nicht aus.

Wenn du 100 Posts hier hast, kannst du den Verkäufe Bereich anschauen. Vllt. findest auch hier was.


----------



## Rainx94 (19. Februar 2014)

Also ich werde mir den Rechner voraussichtlich schon mitte nächsten Monat bestellen. Ich habe jedoch überlegt den PC bei HV zusammenbauen zu lassen. Eine Grafikkarte im nach hinein einzubauen dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein oder ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Eigenbau ist recht einfach , notfalls können wir helfen, sei es über den fred oder körperlich:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Die GPU kann man leicht einbauen.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

So habe bisschen was geklärt und werde mir daher heute die Teile bestellen. So sieht der Warenkorb aus 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d8894ab15787e918ca3b82f4e5f413666e1ade3a98 
Hätte jetzt noch ca 40€ die ich jetzt noch mit investieren könnte, soll ich mit den 40€ noch etwas verbessern ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Die 40€ kannst du in das Netzteil stecken und dir das E9 kaufen.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205fffce2238dc94c6a7ccfdf2ff6ad018f5921a3f3b  ~ 501,55,- Taler

E9 400 Watt (5 jahre Garantie und natürlich noch etwas besser als das L8)
Raijintek Themis (besserer CPU-Kühler als der boxed)
Enermax T.B. Silence (120mm Frontlüfter für´s Shinobi)


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Danke aber 501 sind zu viel >_< wirklich maximal 490 
Und ich könnte das Geld auch einfach für die Grafikkarte sparen


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eventuell ein besseres Motherboard welches ich kaufen könnte ?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

~ 481,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205f3bf2e402f8df6435124323166bc5988084bbdf77

Inkl. E9 400 Watt, 120mm Lüfter und H87 Board.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Der Warenkorb wird bei mir irgendwie nicht aktuallisiert angezeigt o_O


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Du musst den Speicher erst löschen. Danach den Warenkorb neu laden. Dann geht das.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Ok danke, und ich habe gesehen das es Midnight Shopping  gibt, da steht das ich dann die 12,99€ Versand sparen kann °_° Was meint ihr würde das Paket ankommen wenn ich nachher um 0Uhr bestelle ?


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2014)

Ja natürlich wird das Paket ankommen


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Oh fail .. xD wollte fragen wann es ankommen würde ..


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2014)

Schwer zu sagen, im Logistiksystem von mindfactory ist öfter mal ein oder zwei Knoten  Aber wenn alles auf Lager ist, dürfte es recht schnell gehen, 2 Werktage oder so.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Oki danke :3 , und was meint ihr kann ich das hier bestellen Windows 7 Professional Neu inkl DVD 64 BIT SP1 Deutsch Vollversion | eBay


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2014)

Den Bewertungen nach zu urteilen, sieht das Angebot schon OK aus


----------



## sikeij (20. Februar 2014)

Da hast echt was feines zusammen gestellt. Wirst sicher deine Freude haben. Wenn du noch 20 € ausgeben willst investiere es in einen CPU Kühler. Die Lautstärke sinkt deutlich.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich freue mich schon  Hoffentlich klappt das zusammenbauen und hoffentlich kommt Windows 7 rechtzeitig an >_<


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

Zieh dir lieber das pure Win 7 so runter: 
http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-59323.iso
(Von Microsoft)
Du brauchst davon sowieso nur den Code, um es zu aktivieren. Bis dahin kannst du es als Testversion nutzen.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Also Win7 ist jetzt eh schon bestellt, was ist denn das was ich mir gerade runter lade o_O


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Das gleiche Win7.

Das kannst Du dann schonmal installieren und mit dem Key von deinem gekauften aktivieren (falls die Hardware vor der Software bei dir ist, dann stehst Du nicht ohne OS da )


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

Das ist das "Pure" Win 7 pro 64 bit ohne irgendwelche hinzufügungen von OEM-Herstellern. Du kannst es einfach auf eine DVD brennen oder einen bootfähigen Stick erstellen und kannst es so gleich ohne auf die Lizenz zu warten Windoof installieren.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

ah cool danke Leute


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Habe eben gelesen das Midnight shopping gefährlich sein kann, da die Preise der einzelnen Komponenten um 0Uhr aufeinmal viel höher sein könnten °_° Könnt ihr das bestätigen ? Schon mal danke


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Die Preise fahren bei Mindfactory immer Achterbahn, nicht nur nachts.

Einfach beim bestellen darauf achten, das kein Teil exorbitant teurer geworden ist, dann passt das


----------



## destroyer97 (20. Februar 2014)

oder vielleicht APU? ich hab auch ein APU Laptop aber für gaming ist wirklich ein witz.. LoL Ultra nur 25FPS :s


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

Ohne zu wissen, um welche APU es sich handelt ist diese Aussage nutzlos. Desweiteren sind Desktop-Komponenten Leistungsfähiger als ihre mobilen Namensvetter.


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

hmm? Was ist APU nochmal ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

Egal. Nimm Rosis Confi und hol dir später noch eine GPU.


----------



## destroyer97 (20. Februar 2014)

APU ist wie so eine CPU mit integrierte Grafik, Beispiel wie das neue Kaveri A10-7860K ( glaub ich) .
Aber irgendwann wird das bisschen nervig, weil alles einfach zu langsam ist und die Leistung reicht  einfach nicht aus


----------



## sikeij (20. Februar 2014)

Ich darf nochmal als günstige Variante auf eine gebrauchte GPU verweisen, z. B.:

Bundle 5 von 5: GRAFIKKARTE Geforce GTX 550ti 1024MB MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone II 4719072217433 | eBay

oder AMD

http://www.ebay.de/itm/msi-R6850-CY...er_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item4d18f0b3e7


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

Ne gebrauchte GPU folgt nächsten Monat


----------



## Rainx94 (20. Februar 2014)

So PC ist bestellt. 481€ hab ich jetzt bezahlt 
Ich freu mich ;D


----------



## Rainx94 (21. Februar 2014)

Am Montag sollten die Teile ankommen. Ich hätte jetzt noch ein paar abschließende Fragen und würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand diese beantworte könnte. 

Erstmal könntet ihr mir Grundsätzliche Tutorials vorschlagen für den PC zusammenbau + den Einbau der SSD denn das unterscheidet sich ja vom Einbau der normalen Festplatte oder ?

Dann wie bekomme ich Windows 7 auf den PC , also wenn mein bestelltes Windows 7 ankommt klar mit der DVD, doch wenn das nicht der Fall ist hatte ich ja hier im Thread Windows 7 geschickt bekommen, soll ich das einfach auf einen USB Stick ziehen ?

Wann muss ich denn einen Kühler nachrüsten ? Erst wenn ich auch eine GPU hole ? Und wie ist das mit dem nachträglichen einbauen , muss ich das Motherboard dann jedes mal wieder ausbauen ? 

Und wie ist es mit dem nachträglichem einbauen von SATA Festplatten, denn ich möchte mir in einiger Zeit eine 2-3 TB Festplatte holen 

Danke schonmal


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2014)

Der Einbau ändert sich nicht, du solltest nur im BIOS AHCI einstellen.

Entweder die ISO mit z.B. CDburnerxp auf ne dvd brennen oder hiermit auf nen Stick ziehen:  
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-7-USB_DVD-Download-Tool_38589636.html

Du musst den nicht nachrüsten, wenn dir der boxed zu laut ist würde ich ihn als letztes tauschen. Das Mainbordtray hat ein Loch, durch das du die Backplate das anderen Kühlers schieben kannst. Dadurch musst du das Board nicht ausbauen.

Das Nachträgliche einbauen von weiteren Festplatten geht Problemlos. Du darfst nur nicht vergessen sie zu initialisieren.


----------



## Rainx94 (21. Februar 2014)

Danke schonmal, wie funktioniert denn das initialisieren ?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Das geht automatisch.
Indem Moment wo du sie einbaust macht Windows das.
Du gehst dann einfach in die Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung und formatiert die neue Festplatte nur noch. Das ist nicht schwer.


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Februar 2014)

Genau das über mir meinte ich


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

PC soll sogar heute ankommen *_* könntet ihr mir vielleicht YT-Tutorials vorschlagen ? :3


----------



## Der_G4mer (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iWA--BN74w


----------



## sikeij (22. Februar 2014)

Hier auch was. Der erklärts für Dummies, das hat mir total geholfen 

motawa10 - YouTube


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Danke :3 Und erstmal letzte Frage was ist denn eine ISO Datei denn das Programm um Windows7 auf den Stick zu ziehen will so eine haben


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

Die kannst Du hier runterladen: Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Ah ok so eine Datei hatte ich schon  trotzdem danke
Man bin ich aufgeregt xD Hoffentlich steck ich alle Kabel richtig rein >_<


----------



## Der_G4mer (22. Februar 2014)

Is Nich sooo schwierig


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

aber sicher auch nicht leicht >_<


----------



## Der_G4mer (22. Februar 2014)

Mit Hilfe von YT solltest du es schaffen! Ist wirklich nicht so schwer


----------



## sikeij (22. Februar 2014)

Lass dir Zeit!!! Das ist das allerwichtigste. Solltest heute keine anderen Pläne mehr haben. Nimm einen langen Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher dazu, wenn du hast noch kleine Kabelbinder.
Fang damit an das Gehäuse vorzubereiten (Slotblendenwechsel nicht vergessen). Dann CPU, RAM, CPU Kühler, Board so in Gehäuse (Abstandshalter beachten). Dann SSD.  Zum Schluß Graka und Netzteil. 
Hab hoffentlich nichts vergessen.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Die Slotblende ist das Teil welches beim MB dabei ist ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Sie wird beim Board mitgeliefert.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

So die Teile sind gerade angekommen ! 
Doch bei der SSD wurde eben nur die kleine SSD mitgeliefert (echt klein im Gegensatz zu ner Sata :O ) 
Aber keine Kabel oder Schlitten brauche ich soetwas nicht ?


----------



## sikeij (22. Februar 2014)

Die kannst auch mit Spucke festkleben . Sata Kabel brauchst schon. Bei mir war beim Board mindestens eines dabei.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Okey muss ich dann noch nachschauen °_° Ich werde gleich mit dem Laptop in das ''Zusammenbauzimmer'' gehen und euch dann Zwischenstände berichten wie es läuft :o hoffentlich geht nix kaputt
Und man ist das Gehäuse riesig xD


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Beim Board sind immer ein paar dabei, bei mir bis jetzt immer mindestens 2.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn du willst... Hast du Teamspeak? Ich hab gerade nichts zu tun (schaue League LCS), dann hättest du direkt wen zum fragen.


----------



## sikeij (22. Februar 2014)

Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Also Mainboard+Cpu+Cpukühler sind schon im Gehäuse , wollte jetzt die SSD einbauen nur im Gehäuse sind keine Schlitten oder so ?


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Februar 2014)

entweder sind beim Case Schrauben dabei, mit denen man die ssd festmachen kann... oder man klebt sie eben fest. 


aber ich hab in diesem Thread den Überblick verloren... Wie sah die Config nochmals aus?


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Oke, und kennt ihr Videos in denen gezeigt wird wo man die Kabel reinstecken soll, denn beim Video von Motawa komm ich durcheinander weil er es nur zeigt und nicht reinsteckt und vormacht, außerdem baut er auch eine Grafikkarte ein welches bei mir ja nicht der Fall ist >_<


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim "kleinen" Stecker kommt das Sata-Kabel ran und beim grossen Stecker kommt das Stromkabel ran. Beide haben einen Fortsatz, dank dem es nur in eine Richtung draufpasst.


----------



## sikeij (22. Februar 2014)

Falls ein Handbuch vorhanden ist, steht da wo welches Kabel am Mainboard befestigt wird. Kannst es auf der Herstellerseite bestimmt auch in Deutsch runterladen. Mach zuerst die Kabel vom Gehäuse am Board fest. Bei Asus und MSI gibt es einen Q-Connector oder mconnenctor. Wie das bei ASRock heißt weiß ich nicht. Dann am Schluß das Netzteil einbauen und dann verkabeln.
Gamer PC bauen 5.Teil Das Netzteil ( be quiet! 550 Watt) German HD - YouTube bzw.

PC selber zusammenbauen 5. Teil / Netzteil einbauen/ Kabelkunde - YouTube

Das müsste doch helfen.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Februar 2014)

Das Netzteil sollte man ALS ERSTES einbauen!

Grund: Gross, schwer, eckig... Fällt das Teil auf's Mainboard, war's das.


----------



## sikeij (22. Februar 2014)

wird doch unten eingebaut. Das war zu Zeiten als das NT noch oben eingebaut wurde. Wenn du erst das NT einbaust ist das einpassen des Boards friemliger.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn das Gehäuse liegt und das Netzteil fällt ist es egal ob das Netzteil nach oben oder unten gehört.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

So ist jetzt eigentlich soweit alles fertig , nur bin mir nicht sicher ob alles richtig steckt denn in keinem tutorial sind halt die gleichen teile verbaut usw. für einen der absolut nix weiss war das schon ziemlich schwer.. ist es denn ein Risiko einfach mal zu versuchen den Rechner anzuschalten oder könnte bei kleinen falsch gesteckten Kabeln alles kaputt gehen ? Ich würde auch anbieten mal ein Foto vom Mainboard zu machen :/


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn Du die kleinen Stecker vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses (On/Off und so) verkehrt auf´s Mainboard gesteckt hast, kann nix kaputtgehen, funzt einfach nur nicht.

Keine Bange 

Welches Mainboard hast Du denn ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn du die Stecker alle eingesteckt hast und keinen Stecker mit Gewalt reinprügeln musstest sollte es passen.
Dann schalte mal ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Also angegangen ist er o_o und der Gehäuselüfter rotiert auch langsam


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Und dann geht er wieder aus.


----------



## blazin255 (22. Februar 2014)

Rainx94 schrieb:


> Also in 4 Monaten sind Sachen wie Festplatten, Arbeitspeicher und Prozessoren veraltet ? Klingt merkwürdig o_O
> 
> @sikeij Welcher der 3 Prozessoren ist denn der schnellste ?


 

Lass dir das nicht einreden ich hab es auchso gemacht mir fehlt nur noch die graka. Ich habe das ganze allerdings in 2 monaten gemacht


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2014)

Dann ziehst Du jetzt Windows drauf 

Vom Stick oder DVD.

Musst Du eventüll im Bios  einstellen, das die Karre vom Stick bootet.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Nee dreht noch und von der CPU auch , und der PC verlangt von  mir Boot media anzuschließen 
Laufwerk öffnet sich auch und joa. Und ist es normal das ich die VGA Kabel nicht brauche ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Richtig. Die Sachen sind nicht in 4 Monaten veraltet.
Sie sind in dem Moment veraltet wenn du den Rechner einschaltest.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2014)

Den Monitor am besten per DVI anschliessen.

Klar öffnet sich das Laufwerk, der will jetzt sein Betriebssystem.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Wieso per DVI ? Weil HDMI steckt jetzt schon >_<


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2014)

HDMI ist auch okay.

Hauptsache du kriegst ein Bild


----------



## blazin255 (22. Februar 2014)

Rainx94 schrieb:


> Wieso per DVI ? Weil HDMI steckt jetzt schon >_<


 

Erstmal sollte alles glatt laufen dann kommt das feintuning


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

So, Windows 7 ist jetzt fast fertig installiert


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

So ist fertig habe mal neu gestartet und man ist der schnell xD


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Aber habe eben mal Netzwerkkabel reingesteckt und Internet ging nicht :/


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2014)

Eventüll musst Du noch den Ethernet/LAN Treiber installieren .


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, beim MB war ne CD dabei mal installieren :O


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

Danach aber bitte die Mainboard DVD wegwerfen  Denn es ist besser, die aktuellsten Treiber von der Hersteller Homepage runterzuladen.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

So ich schreibe jetzt über den neuen Rechner mit euch :O Also scheint bisher eigentlich alles funktionstüchtig jedoch steht beim system das ich eine 32 Bitversion von Windows hätte und nur 3,19GB von meinen 8GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen könne :/


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Wieso hast du denn eine 32bit Version installiert?


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die installiert die mir von Badboy997 auf Seite 12 geschickt wurde .__.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Das ist die 32bit Version. Erkennst du schon an der Größe.
Die 64bit ist 700MB größer.

Lade die Version herunter und installiere noch mal neu.
Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Home Premium laden obwohl ich Professional bald bekomme `?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht welche Version du hast.
für welche Version ist denn der Key?


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Noch habe ich den Key nicht, aber habe Professional bestellt :/


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Was hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit incl. SP1 - Multilanguage | eBay


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Dann nimm halt diese hier.
Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Danke, die Installation kann ich dann einfach vom PC aus starten oder ?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Nein.
Du lädst dir eine ISO herunter. 
Die musst du auf eine DVD brennen und dann vom Laufwerk aus installieren.


----------



## sikeij (22. Februar 2014)

Musst die ISO wieder brennen oder mittels des Programms auf den Stick machen. Ist absolut Easy. Falls du noch ne Platte hast, kannst schonmal die neueren Treiber runterladen. Außerdem kannst gleich die Updatefunktion ausschalten. Sonst installiert dein Rechner noch 2 Stunden Updates. Die brauchst eh nicht wenn du in 2 Stunden nach dem Download neu installierst.

Edit:
sinnvoll ist dein bevorzugter Alternativbrowser, ein Antivirenprogramm, die neuesten Treiber fürs Board und evtl. Programme die du benutzen willst. Dann kannst die Zeit bis die richtige ISO da ist sinnvoll nutzen.
Wenn dann alles steht schau mal hier

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/Artikelarchiv11.php

Bekommst sicher auch noch andere Seiten mit gleichem Thema hier vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Oh man das Bootprogramm funktioniert nicht >_< da steht Files copied succesfully . However were are unable to run bootsect to make the usb drive bootable >___<


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2014)

Benutz doch eine Software dafür.
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP

Du startest das Programm wählst die ISO und den Stick aus und das Programm macht alles automatisch.


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Das benutz ich doch >_<


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2014)

Eventüll blockiert dein Antivirenprogramm.

Da solltest Du einfach mal deaktivieren .


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

Soo 64 Bit ist jetzt drauf, jetzt sind 7,66GB nutzbar


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Februar 2014)

Hat sich unser "pöser Bube" mit dem Link vertan 

Der wollte bestimmt die 64 Bit Version posten.

Naja, läuft ja jetzt


----------



## Rainx94 (22. Februar 2014)

So ich bin jetzt dabei den Rechner einzurichten und wollte euch nochmal ein riesiges Danke da lassen  Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe und für eure riesen Geduld mit meinem Unwissen  Ihr seit echt super ! Hoffen wir mal das der PC ein langes Leben haben wird xD


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hat sich unser "pöser Bube" mit dem Link vertan
> 
> Der wollte bestimmt die 64 Bit Version posten.
> 
> Naja, läuft ja jetzt



Verdammt, wieder beim Handy vertippt 

Die MS-Seite spackt da ziemlich rum.

Sry für den Falschen Link!


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

Heyho Leute  ich wollte euch mal Fragen ob es eine nette Grafikkarte gibt die man um die 100€ kaufen kann (am liebsten neu) Denn ich habe an den neuen Rechner den doch mittlerweile etwas eingerosteten 60hz HD-Ready Fernseher welchen ich auch vorher nutzte angeschlossen und der liefert nur ein recht mäßiges Bild (unscharf und kriselig ) . Habe gelesen das könnte daran liegen das alles über die Intel HD Graphics läuft :/


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Imho liegt das nicht an der Intel HD Grafik.

Wenn Du meinst, etwas über Budget, aber seeehr sparsam und nagelneu : MSI N750Ti TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

Oder wäre es sinnvoll einen neuen Bildschirm anzuschaffen ? hätte an den hier gedacht https://www.otto.de/p/benq-led-monitor-gl2450hm-396020959/#variationId=396020963
Würde mir dann eher später die hier holen http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-270x-gaming-2g-v303-002r-a1013474.html


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht musst Du auch nur etwas in den Grafikeinstellungen des Treibers ändern.

Der beste in seiner Preisklasse ist der LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23"

Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen mit IPS Panel nehmen.

Sehr gut und günstig : AOC i2369Vm, 23"

Oder ein Asus : ASUS VS239HV, 23"

Die MSI 270X geht auch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2014)

Der BenQ GL2450 hat ein ziemlich miese (ungleichmäßige) Ausleuchtung, da sind die Alternativen von Rosi schon besser


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

Der Asus gefällt mir vom Aussehen sehr gut , was hat der denn so drauf ?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2014)

Stehst Du auf dicke Rahmen? 

Ich habe den hier für meine Frau gekauft, ist prima: ASUS MX239H, 23" , den gibt es aber auch noch in günstiger: ASUS VX239H, 23" 

Die sind schon gut spieletauglich


----------



## sikeij (24. Februar 2014)

Rainx94 schrieb:


> Oder wäre es sinnvoll einen neuen Bildschirm anzuschaffen ? hätte an den hier gedacht https://www.otto.de/p/benq-led-monitor-gl2450hm-396020959/#variationId=396020963
> Würde mir dann eher später die hier holen MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V303-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 zum Monitor kann ich nichts sagen, hab den PC am 32 Zoll TV und möchte es nicht mehr missen .

Die Graka ist sicher genial, nur leider nirgendwo lieferbar. Das ist echt zum ko... Schau auch jeden Tag nach...


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Dann würde ich einfach die Asus nehmen : ASUS R9270X-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

Also welcher Bildschirm ist jetzt besser ? https://www.otto.de/p/asus-led-monitor-vx239h-396020430/#variationId=396020442 oder https://www.otto.de/p/asus-led-monitor-vx238h-406194863/#variationId=406194897


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

sikeij schrieb:


> zum Monitor kann ich nichts sagen, hab den PC am 32 Zoll TV und möchte es nicht mehr missen .
> 
> Die Graka ist sicher genial, nur leider nirgendwo lieferbar. Das ist echt zum ko... Schau auch jeden Tag nach...


 

Also ich habe neben mir auch noch einen 42 Zoll TV stehen doch der wird zum fernsehen und von meiner PS4 beansprucht


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

Der VX239H, weil der ein IPS Panel hat.


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

alles klar danke  und meint ihr das Bild ist dann schön scharf :/


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWXcNlh85Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (24. Februar 2014)

Ich würde lieber warten bis Du 600 € -800 € (oder mehr) zusammen hast.

Und Ich würde auch in die richtung Xeon oder I7 geh'n , denn vor der wahl stand ich auch mal und hab mich letztlich für'n I7-4770 entschieden , zumal ich mit dem Rechner noch die nächste 6-8 Jahre einigermaßen meine ruhe haben möchte und ich auch nebenbei mit Grafikanwendungen(Corel Painter , Adobe Master Collection , Autodesk Maya , Pixologic ZBrush............) arbeiten wollte.

nur zum spielen ist meiner meinung ein PC viel zu schade. aber nur meiner meinung nach.

Du weißt schon.


----------



## sikeij (24. Februar 2014)

Versuch doch mal spaßeshalber den PC dran aus... PS4 und PC parallel machst eh nicht.


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

Und die 5ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht schlecht ?



sikeij schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal spaßeshalber den PC dran aus... PS4 und PC parallel machst eh nicht.



Doch mache ich bzw. meine Freundin spielt gern mal an der PS4 wenn ich am PC bin ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Du merkst keine Verzögerung.


----------



## Rainx94 (24. Februar 2014)

Alles klar danke, dann werd ich mir den holen ^^


----------



## Rainx94 (25. Februar 2014)

Wie ist diese Grafikkarte denn so ? MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Februar 2014)

Zu teuer.

Die 270X ist ziemlich gleichauf.

Wenn GTX760, dann die hier : ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04L2-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rainx94 (25. Februar 2014)

Alles klar danke


----------



## Rainx94 (26. Februar 2014)

So wohl vorerst das letzte mal das ich in diesem Thread eine Frage stelle  
Also als Grafikkarte hole ich dann die ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04L2-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Als HDD wollte ich diese holen Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Was sollte ich denn noch besorgen ? Brauche ich denn noch etwas ? Denn mittlerweile habe ich doch ein gesteigertes Interesse so etwas wie Skyrim in höchsten Details spielen zu können


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Die 760 hat ein besch....eidenes P/L.

Die Barracuda geht in ordnung.


----------



## Rainx94 (26. Februar 2014)

Was für Grafikkarten könntest du mir denn noch alles empfehlen ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Die:
http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-270x-gaming-2g-v303-002r-a1013474.html

Oder:
http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-270x-gaming-2g-bf4-v303-016r-a1041649.html


----------



## Rainx94 (26. Februar 2014)

Danke schonmal  Und sonst keine ? Könnten meinetwegen auch bisschen teurer sein.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

Oder die Sapphire  R270X Dual-X kannst auch die BF4 version nehmen kostet 5 Talar mehr.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Die MSI ist aber leiser.


----------



## Rainx94 (26. Februar 2014)

Nen extra Kühler muss ich nicht dazu holen oder ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Für die GPU nicht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

Bad der hat ja nach ner Alternative gefragt


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß, aber wenn eine Vorteile hat kann man sie ruhig nennen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Februar 2014)

Die Sapphire gibts aber als OC und BF4 Edition und ich glaube die ist ein bisschen flotter als die MSI mit beiden macht man nichts falsches.


----------



## Rainx94 (27. Februar 2014)

So ich könnte die ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04L2-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland recht günstig von einem Kumpel bekommen wäre sogar billiger als die MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V303-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , wie siehts bei den beiden denn mit der Leistung aus nehmen die sich viel ? Denn an sich bevorzuge ich ja neue Teile aber ich vertraue schon darin das die andere im gutem Zustand ist.


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. Februar 2014)

Die bringen quasi dieselbe Leistung.


----------



## Rainx94 (27. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn die Asus gebraucht ist ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. Februar 2014)

Die Nutzungsdauer beeinflusst die Leistung nicht.


----------



## Rainx94 (27. Februar 2014)

Alles klar danke


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die Nutzungsdauer beeinflusst die Leistung nicht.



Aber die Lebensdauer


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. Februar 2014)

Jup, aber da die 760 ja noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt ist wird sie nicht so alt sein.


----------



## Rainx94 (27. Februar 2014)

Die Grafikkarte einbauen dürfte nicht so schwer sein oder ? Es hängen ja nicht mehr so viele freie Kabel im Gehäuse


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Februar 2014)

GraKa und RAM einbauen ist das einfachste sogar einfacher als Lego


----------



## Rainx94 (14. März 2014)

Heyho, habe mich mal wieder um entschieden, ich finde diese Graka recht interessant MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie ist die denn so ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. März 2014)

Die ist top. Ist die leiseste 770.


----------



## Rainx94 (14. März 2014)

Und reicht mein Netzteil für die ? 8404759 - 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. März 2014)

Ja, reicht locker aus.


----------



## Rainx94 (14. März 2014)

Alles klar, danke


----------

